# Springfield 1911A1



## WesB (Jul 2, 2017)

Selling one or two of my pistols.
This one is a 1990 Springfield 1911 A1 in 45 cal. Mint unfired condition with original box and paper work. 
$850.00 cash only 
Wes























0


----------

